# Kitten Foaming At Mouth and Running



## mindy10 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a 9 month old kitten. Two nights in a row she was running around like scared and foaming and drooling from her mouth. It lasts about 1 minute if that. Besides that she is fine. Went to the vets this morning and waiting for blood work and vet said it sounds like she ate something. But I have read that can be a sign of a partial seizure? Anyone have a kitten or cat do this? Thanks Mindy


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My ex husband's cat ate a toad once and this was the response he had. I rushd him to the vet and he was fine the next day (after an overnight visit with the vet).


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

That sounds very frightening, both for you and for your kitten! My first guess would be that she ate something toxic, perhaps a bug or perhaps something manmade. The only foaming I've ever seen any of my own cats do is in response to a particularly foul-tasting medication. I did have a cat with seizures many, many years ago, but I don't remember her ever foaming at the mouth, and she was far too disoriented after her seizures to do any running at all.

The bloodwork will hopefully provide the diagnostic information your vet needs.

Laurie


----------



## mindy10 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for the fast responses. I was up all night worrying about her. We do have alot of baby frogs in our back yard. She also loves to eat bugs!! I'm going to keep an eye on her and if it keeps happening I will get a second opinion. Mindy


----------

